# Strawberry tagged fish contest?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was looking through the DWR reports today and look what I found:

"Strawberry Tagged Fishing Contest starts May 26 and goes until October 15. Catch one of 300 tagged rainbow trout and win up $25,000 or many other prizes!"

I can't find anything else about this. Do any of you know more?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the Flyer for it from the facebook page of Strawberry.
[attachment=0:a6tp26na]Strawberry tagged fish.jpg[/attachment:a6tp26na]


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! If I don't get a facebook soon, I guess I won't be able to find any info about anything. Sounds like a cool contest.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cannot see anything about having to register before hand?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No registration required. Just catch a tagged fish, and turn it in at Renegade, Strawberry Bay, Aspen Grove, or Soldier Creek stores. They said the camp chef prizes are there waiting.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Outdoors with Adam Eakle had a little blip about it last week, you can probably find the link to that online somewhere.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Got a call this morning from Paul Phillips with Strawberry Bay Marina saying one tagged fish was already turned in this morning. Still 299 rainbows tagged out there. 1 worth 25k, 2 worth 10k, and 3 worth 2k. Contest started today and runs through 15th of Oct. 10 & 25k fish won't be known or announced till the end. The high dollar fish were insured, the 3, 2k fish will be paid out within a week of being caught. As stated before, no registration, just fish, catch and win. Hope this helps...fstop


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes it does! Thanks.


----------

